# Deal of the Century



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Not even Barrett Jackson could top this......

eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 320235667747 end time Apr-24-08 09:01:46 PDT)


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

sure is a feast for the eyes...whatta price though...
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

someone with waaayy more money then brains will probably score it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That anti-theft device doesn't look OEM...that's gotta knock about 234,000 off the price!!!:lol: arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My A.T.D. is one of a kind. She has a pleasant personality. Just don't get near the car. :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^ Mom?!?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

ahhhhh...you've gone back to the scary avatar...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> ahhhhh...you've gone back to the scary avatar...
> Bill


She won't bite the hand that feeds her.........so far.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rukee said:


> ^ Mom?!?


You can call her anything you want, just don't call her late for supper.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I am sure she is a very nice lady....and probably a great cook!!


----------



## Sloop_John_B (Mar 22, 2008)

I do not feel that car is a very good deal. I remember when you get a car like that for about 4,500. I would never pay that much for an older GTO, which is technology inferior to it's predecessor GTO in about every aspect, unless you are a die hard on nogestalgia. I really think the old GTO's are being sold at ridiculous unfair prices. Most guys who are into this hoby could never affford that car, and to me that is a real shame. This hobby was never about making money for the true at heart, it was about having fun. When I see a car for that price, something is just wrong for this old foagie.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sloop_John_B said:


> I do not feel that car is a very good deal. I remember when you get a car like that for about 4,500. I would never pay that much for an older GTO, which is technology inferior to it's predecessor GTO in about every aspect, unless you are a die hard on nogestalgia. I really think the old GTO's are being sold at ridiculous unfair prices. Most guys who are into this hoby could never affford that car, and to me that is a real shame. This hobby was never about making money for the true at heart, it was about having fun. When I see a car for that price, something is just wrong for this old foagie.


That just goes to show that the classics are holding their own better then the new GTOs are. My `65 goes up every year in value, can`t say that for the new ones, yet anyway.  And old school technology isn`t all that inferior, I`d race a stock new GTO with my 40+ yr old bone stock classic and I`d be willing to bet it`d be a close race, just don`t throw in any corners and I`ll be in good shape.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

To truly appreciate the classics one would have had to grow up in the era, see that era die out, and as the new era "started" to take off again the old juices began flowing again. Not that younger guys haven't taken an interest in it but most of the classics are in possession of the older era guys. 

I have met quite a few guys my age and older who think the new GTO is a disgrace to the older ones, and I know some guys who have sold their classic and bought new ones. And I know some who have 1 of each. I am still searching for my classic and one day I hope to snare one, I thought I did but it had a bad title.

I see the ridiculous prices on ebay and in magazines and MOST never get close to reserve. These sellers see pristine matching number collector cars on Barrett Jackson bringing big money to collectors (mostly) who are bidding on T.V. and guys selling their's think they can get close to the prices on B.J. being some of the numbers don't match but man does it look nice. Those guys have pushed the prices up and prevent many from owning one because like me aren't gonna fork over 40K because it looks nice or to satisfy some sellers dream. 

Guys who fix theirs up (right) spend a lot of money doing so and in reality, they'll never reap the $$ they invested unless it is a matching numbers correct car. Then there are guys who try by asking 60K for non matching numbers etc but paid people to restore their car and want every penny back plus some. I see the same cars on ebay being re-listed over and over and over again waiting for the right sap. Barrett Jackson groupies. 

No one wants an older one more than me, but I will not pay near what I see many going for.

I have ridden in Andy68GTO's car and it has as much torque as my 05. That car will hang pretty close to the new one. I drove it once and it was right there with mine. As I said you had to have one or have been apart of that era to truly appreciate what they were, and are about.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> To truly appreciate the classics one would have had to grow up in the era, see that era die out, and as the new era "started" to take off again the old juices began flowing again. Not that younger guys haven't taken an interest in it but most of the classics are in possession of the older era guys.
> 
> I have met quite a few guys my age and older who think the new GTO is a disgrace to the older ones, and I know some guys who have sold their classic and bought new ones. And I know some who have 1 of each. I am still searching for my classic and one day I hope to snare one, I thought I did but it had a bad title.
> 
> ...



GTO Judge, you're right. I have a nicely restored 1967 that has the correct 400 engine from another 1967 GTO and a four-speed manual tranny that replaced the original three-speed. I could care less whether its numbers-matching. I just like the big smile on my face every time I take it out for a spin. If I can sell it for more than the purchase price should I ever decide to sell, so be it. If not, the smiles more than offset any decrease in my view. Also remember the Thom McAn 1967 GTO that was recently on e-bay for $850,000. Prices for the "car collectors" are out of hand. I'd rather not buy a perfect numbers matching GTO because I would probably be afraid to drive it lest it get dinged on chipped in any way. My problem with the newer GTOs is that I can't fit into them because I'm six-nine (the front seat on my '67 has been moved back about 4 or 5 inches to make me comfortable). Just my two or three cents.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ppurfield001 said:


> I just like the big smile on my face every time I take it out for a spin.


To me that's what its all about. I just want a nice one I can cruise in and show.
Man at 6'9" there isn't much made now that gives that kind of headroom. :willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My buddy with the `69 is very tall too, we had to move his seat back as well.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> My buddy with the `69 is very tall too, we had to move his seat back as well.


Yeah, when I had the seat moved back, the guy helping me said that we could move the front bench seat back 4 or 5 inches, but that would make the back seat very uncomfortable. I said that as long as I didn't have to operate the clutch, gas and brake pedals with my knees when driving the car, the back seat was the least of my concerns. :lol: -- you should see me getting out of my 1999 Grand Prix GTP -- lots of leg room when I'm in it, but getting out is a pain and I basically unfold myself on the way out.


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW that is beautiful!!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I like the car, I just do not understand how a person can ask that kind of money. Although a '70 Cuda Hemi went for $160,000 the other day, is there actually a money tree somewhere that I have missed? Oh, well maybe I am one of those rural persons clinging to my religion and guns!!!

Sigh!


----------

